# WeatherTech Review



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2010)

It seemed fitting to do a WeatherTech review instead of actually working.

I ordered the XC60 Digital Fit floor liners for the front seats and skipped the back seats for now.  I also ordered the Cargo Area liner, because on my last car, the back got really messed up from muddy shoes, ski boots and spilled beers.   I posted a similar thread on Swedespeed and got feedback that the cargo liner has a better fit then the OEM mat.  

Front drivers side






Front passengers side





Rear cargo area















With the hatch closed (taken from the back seat)





After I have an opportunity to get them dirty a bit, I'll post an update on how they wear.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 1, 2010)

I like that rear cargo mat Root!  Have been putting that off...and off.  Think it's time I covered up the cloth..
If you're not getting boots into muck constantly...driver's side is nice...but with moisture I need a little lift to separate bootsoles from the often collected little bits of dirt/mud.

SteveD


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2010)

Did you price out the OEM mats?

These do look nicer but I checked on my S40 and the WeatherTech mats are a lot more expensive than the all-weather OEM mats I have.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2010)

hammer said:


> Did you price out the OEM mats?
> 
> These do look nicer but I checked on my S40 and the WeatherTech mats are a lot more expensive than the all-weather OEM mats I have.



I did.  The WT cargo mat was $30 more, but like I said, it's appears to have a better fit and comes up the sides about 2" while the OEM is flat.  The front liners were only $3 more, so that was a no-brainer.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I did.  The WT cargo mat was $30 more, but like I said, it's appears to have a better fit and comes up the sides about 2" while the OEM is flat.  The front liners were only $3 more, so that was a no-brainer.


Sounds like a good choice then, especially on the cargo mat where you want it to come up on the sides a bit.  I guess that the price spread for the front mats is smaller for newer Volvo models...


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 1, 2010)

How timely.  We just bought my wife a 2008 and Sienna and I was just looking at all-weather mat options and ran across these guys!  Cool.  I don't know how you have a car and not have all-weather mats of one form or another.  Just a no brainer for me whenever we're in the market for a new vehicle.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 4, 2010)

Lookin' good Root! I'm looking forward to testing mine out this winter.


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 4, 2010)

Just ordered up the 3 rows of seats and the cargo area for our new 2008 Sienna.  Looking forward to getting those in there to protect our carpet.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 4, 2010)

i got the Husky liners (front driver/passenger) full 2nd row and cargo for the 'burban...great fit, thick and just wash off....


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 1, 2010)

Having some trouble with the shipping of my mats.  First I order the cargo mat and liners for all 3 rows of seats in the car.  Cargo liner arrives, no sign of the other 3 rows of mats.  I call, the other mats are on backorder for the plant that took the order, but they have them in another plant (not sure why they wouldn't just ship from the other plant).  The women refunds me the delivery costs ($18) and sends them out right away (arriving in less than a week).  This time only the rear 2 rows show up, still no first row of mats.  Call again this morning and leave the rep I've been working with a message, waiting for a return call.  Not sure why it's so hard to get this right.  Mats look great in the car and should work out, but not all that happy with the shipping issues.  Customer service has been pretty good too despite the shipping issue.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2010)

Fwiw, mine came in two separate shipments, from two different locations.


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 1, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Fwiw, mine came in two separate shipments, from two different locations.



They're overnighting the front row set.  They just moved into a new warehouse or something so sounds like my order just kept falling through the cracks....I just hope they get here before it SNOWS!!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2010)

I just ordered a cargo mat for them, the one I ordered from Acura  seems to have been discontinued so they just went ahead and sent me a different one(it folds so you can use the third row seating, but is more of a pain cause it has all kinds of creases and lips so it can fold)


----------

